# More Proposed Audi R18 Liveries from Endurance-Crea



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Our attention was most effectively grabbed yesterday when we spotted the shot above posted by * Endurance-Crea * and reposted by * Audi Sport * on Facebook. No, the photo is not official but until Audi Sport pulls the wraps off of its 2011 Le Mans spec R18 everyone is left guessing as to what the car might look like in full race livery. Endurance-Crea has grabbed our attention in the past with their creative photoshoppings of Audi racecars and this is no exception.

Digging around a little deeper we found a side view of the car on the Endurance-Crea.com website.










Check out a high-res version at Endurance-Crea.com after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

